# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  hags-club bots

## -Janked

Can anyone vouch for this site? I am considering purchasing a bot from them, but before i do i am curious if anyone can give me their personal experience or opinion about them.

Thanks in advance

----------


## Catbert

Yea I've used them a few times the guides are pretty crapy due to translation problems as it's a lot of text commands but there's always people to help out and they build good solid products

----------

